# Lionel Compliments American Flyer



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Please don't throw me to the wolves for having a short visit to "the dark side"....

As some of you know, I have plans to create a huge layout of my Flyer collection. With that in mind, I'm always looking for items to add for that goal. Today I went to a model RR auction to get a few more Flyers items -- but I also picked up 2 Lionel Oil Derricks -- this now makes 4 of these in my collection. But what surprised me most was when I took this dirty, filthy 50-60 year old piece and slapped the wires on to test it....she came to life like it was just shut off yesterday.

http://youtu.be/XxzOCnJNLw4


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Please don't throw me to the wolves for having a short visit to "the dark side"....
> 
> N/B/F: Not "the dark side" for me. Today's Lionel is not the same Lionel of old. All new
> owners and have a complete and "fastest growing" division in American Flyers. They make
> some gorgeous A/F pieces now. Larry P.S. Have you seen their new A/F Catalog? Some very nice items. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> ...she came to life like it was just shut off yesterday.


Is that how the horsehead works then, or is that one a bit sticky? I've not seen one working so I don't know what to expect.

I have it in the back of my mind to build just a pump or two...they are scattered through the landscape here in the most unusual places.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the dark side. Next you will have a yard filled with Lionel oil tankers.
4 of them? 

Nice long video, it didn't get to really pumping away.
It does pump faster right?

Nice additions I think. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Ed, there is an adjusting screw under the base, not sure what effect that would have on it -- maybe faster/slower?? I didn't mess with it since the thing worked right away. I did try the other oil derrick I got with it and the pump/plunger did not move. There is some sort of thermal switch that controls it. Maybe it needs to be replaced?? Or maybe the adjusting screw needs to be...well, adjusted. But the bubble tubes both work great. I know Olsens has some online paperwork on nearly all things Lionel, so I'll check there for info.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to the "darkside" young Jedi 

A link to the 455 derrick manual. http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=306 It can be adjusted to work faster or slower via the adjustment screw. A cool accessory, I may just have to grab a couple 

Carl


----------

